
Hackers Extort $1.14m from the University of California, San Francisco - chidog12
https://thetechonomics.com/2020/07/02/hackers-extort-1-14m-from-the-university-of-california-san-francisco/
======
ecpottinger
BACKUP, BACKUP, BACKUP. Yes, I know it can involve more than that, but the
real worth is in the data and just taking the time to do PROPER backups and
verifies will kill 90% of the ransomware attempts out there.

